# Are the pompano gone??



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

*Are the pompano gone??* MY last three or four outings in the surf have not been productive at all. I fished Navarre beach again yesterday from 3pm, to 7pm..ended up with two catfish after dark. No pompano, no whiting, no bluefish, no sharks...not even a redfish. 

When I arrived a noticed a large black area in the water about 30 yards out. It was a school of fish. Good sign so far, right? No. They were stretched at least 50 yards. Huge school of fish. I threw right into the moving school about ten times with shrimp, sand fleas, and finger mullet. Got a few bumps, but nothing would take the bait. They stayed in the same area the entire time I was there. I'm not sure if it was bait fish, or something larger.

I've tried many areas up and down Navarre beach, and I'm having no luck at all with pompano. Wondering if anyone else is experiencing this, or am I just in the wrong spots?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

The large black school of fish were probably more mullet. Nothing but bad reports coming out of Walton County for Pompano. Not much of a fall run.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

In fort walton they have been catching some at the bridges in the bay, Cinco and Shailimar.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It's been dead. I was out again from 1:30 - 6pm. Nothing. Another catfish after dark. I have been trying different areas up and down the beach, but still having no luck anywhere. Should I move to the bridge over the sound in Navarre? I see people fishing the seawall there often.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Report for today: Nothing again. All I did this afternoon is watch my gear get swamped by the surf. Waves were easy 5', and were pushing all the way to the sea oats on Navarre beach. Threw shrimp today, and didn't get a hit. I think I am ready to give up the surf for the rest of the year. Probably start catching some offshore trips. If anyone needs a walk on, or someone to help with fuel, bait, etc..I just NEED TO HAVE SOME FISH ON!!


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't give up surf fishing. It is hit or miss during the winter but the winter is the best time to hit the beach for redfish and black drums. I don't come to the beach to much but I have caught pompano the first few days after Christmas. I would recommend fishing the near jetties and passes this time of year and fish early in the morning or at dusk and night. Most of the redfish I catch this time of year come at sunset and during the night. The fish come in a lot closer at night and are more active.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had some of the best surf fishing years past on thanksgiving week and the first few weeks of dec. the pomps are running you just have to be there at the right time armed with both fresh dead shrimp and fleas. 
For example, sat I took my dad and uncle out. Was nasty and rainy off and on. We didn't get there til 1130 or so and were rained out by 200. We caught one fatty pomp on shrimp. But had a guy leaving that caught his limit right next to us. All fish caught in the morning and on live sandfleas. It's all about timing and sometimes fleas make all the difference, sometimes not.
Don't quit, change your tactics and try try again. I had so many days I would get skunked starting out, try not to get discouraged.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

kayakfisher33 said:


> I wouldn't give up surf fishing. It is hit or miss during the winter but the winter is the best time to hit the beach for redfish and black drums. I don't come to the beach to much but I have caught pompano the first few days after Christmas. I would recommend fishing the near jetties and passes this time of year and fish early in the morning or at dusk and night. Most of the redfish I catch this time of year come at sunset and during the night. The fish come in a lot closer at night and are more active.





Russian said:


> I've had some of the best surf fishing years past on thanksgiving week and the first few weeks of dec. the pomps are running you just have to be there at the right time armed with both fresh dead shrimp and fleas.
> For example, sat I took my dad and uncle out. Was nasty and rainy off and on. We didn't get there til 1130 or so and were rained out by 200. We caught one fatty pomp on shrimp. But had a guy leaving that caught his limit right next to us. All fish caught in the morning and on live sandfleas. It's all about timing and sometimes fleas make all the difference, sometimes not.
> Don't quit, change your tactics and try try again. I had so many days I would get skunked starting out, try not to get discouraged.


Thanks for the tips! I'm not really frustrated with it, because I love being on the beach and fishing either way. I was just wondering if the pompano have already moved further south. I am usually out from 3pm until just after dark. I seem to only hit catfish after dark. I haven't tried from the surf in the am hours. I might get out in a little while and give it another shot today. Hopefully the surf is much calmer than yesterday. Gear took a pounding, and a big wave hit my cooler, which knocked my phone into the water. Good times!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to agree with the pros. Tactics, location and bait are key. I'd move further west. Working the cuts and guts. Water temps are dropping and the fall and winter fish are on the prowl. As for me.... when the pomp bite is too slow for my liking....I follow the advice of my old friend and mentor....take some out of the freezer...haha. Never give up friend...


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

*These 4 are gone!*

Went out yesterday near the end of Topsail. We got there about 11AM and left just after 3PM. We were there for about 4 hours and caught these 4 keepers along with 2 undersize ones and one catfish. We caught them all on shrimp and Fish Bites.


----------

